# Do men really do this crap?



## fullhour (Jul 18, 2012)

:scratchhead: 

Are men really this simple minded and easy to please?

I was reading this article/ discussion.... 

Why Did He Marry Her & Not Me? (Youâ€™re Not the One) - Naked With Socks On | Naked With Socks On 

...because it is similar to my situtation. My fiancee was in a seven year relationship, left...met me and proposed within a year.
There is this theory that men are like taxi cabs. When they are ready to turn the light on and get married they take whoever is riding in the back....So it has little to do with the woman herself and more to do with timing...

I have to say that makes me feel horrible. Do you think this is true or something slighted woman say to make themselves feel better lol?


----------



## DailyGrind (Jun 27, 2010)

I think it is true with decisions to SLEEP with a woman...but not marry one. So...no!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

No

that isn't true


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

I think its insane for men or women to jump right into another marriage after a divorce..even just a year later. I waited 8 years after my first marriage before I did it again and regret that as well..but not the time in between playing the field and having "fun"


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I disagree with that article completely. While I know a LOT of men who have done something very similar, it's not because "it's just time."

I think most men take a long time to decide what they don't want in a relationship. They may have committed to a long-term relationship before they were ready and were afraid to admit it to themselves. When that relationship devolves (assuming it wasn't due to infidelity or abuse), guys have a much better idea of what they don't want in a relationship, so when they recognize what they really do want in a mate, they know they've found the one and see no reason to wait any longer.


----------



## fullhour (Jul 18, 2012)

GhostRydr said:


> I think its insane for men or women to jump right into another marriage after a divorce..even just a year later. I waited 8 years after my first marriage before I did it again and regret that as well..but not the time in between playing the field and having "fun"


Soo...being single a long while after a serious relationship does not necessarily improve the next.... and you recommend this why??

Everyone is different.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i think once they find their dream gal,all hesitation flies out the window.i actually like the hesitation to get married.for the most part,(there are exceptions as usual), it shows the person they choose is special and it shows they put deep thought into not settling just bc it's the way it's "supposed" to be.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

No, I don't think it is about being male (or female). It can happen in 'rebound' relationships I believe.

I think being in a long term relationship gives you a lot of opportunity to understand what you personally need and what type of person would be suited to you. I think that helps explain why this scenario can happen, and the marriage can work.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

sure it's possible just like some women are gold digging tramps.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

A guy marries when he finds the right partner, is old enough to want to do it (varies wildly) and is able to (social/economic conditions). If these conditions are met, yes, the light goes on. But it's not like its some random "whoever is with me when i'm 40" type of thing.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Depends on the guy. A coworker made it clear that he wanted to get married NOW. Irritated the hell out of everyone, and he kept running off gf's. He stuck a ring on the first girl who told him "yes."


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep, all men ever do this for all time.

Jesus.


----------



## fullhour (Jul 18, 2012)

Unsure in Seattle said:


> Yep, all men ever do this for all time.
> 
> Jesus.


I'll admit that I don't really understand your reply but...I assume you are being sarcastic....

I know all men don't do this...I was simply wondering how realistic this theory is for those who have had similar experiences.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

fullhour said:


> I'll admit that I don't really understand your reply but...I assume you are being sarcastic....
> 
> I know all men don't do this...I was simply wondering how realistic this theory is for those who have had similar experiences.


Well, let's put it this way-

If I started a thread entitled "Do all women do this crap?" with an article about how some ladies, I dunno, find dudes on Facebook to sex up, and then pointed out that all women were "simple-minded" and "easy to please' I might expect a touch of sarcasm to come my way, even if my practical experience had been the fact that some easy to please, simple-minded ladies did in fact sex up dudes on Facebook.

The point being your practical experience is not always the same as everyone else's.

Men and women all do weird, wacky things. An article in a magazine is not, can not be a indictment of an entire gender. YMMV, of course... but I find the premise flawed at the outset.

Anyway.

Dudes, huh? Friggin' dudes.


----------



## fullhour (Jul 18, 2012)

Unsure in Seattle said:


> Well, let's put it this way-
> 
> If I started a thread entitled "Do all women do this crap?" with an article about how some ladies, I dunno, find dudes on Facebook to sex up, and then pointed out that all women were "simple-minded" and "easy to please' I might expect a touch of sarcasm to come my way, even if my practical experience had been the fact that some easy to please, simple-minded ladies did in fact sex up dudes on Facebook.
> 
> ...


Okay Captain Obvious because you like sarcasm....

Thanks for the incredibly insightful and enlightening response.

I can't stand when people point out that a statement is biased, blanketed or stereotypical when the writer did so for "comedic" purposes... How could you even be remotely offended by that.

JESUS!

And..I never said ALL men did anything.

and also given my situation...I am obviously opposed to that rationale...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I've seen people do this all the time.
Usually when the do it,the greatest beneficiary is the new spouse.
They are determined not to repeat the mistakes of their past.
That in itself I suspect,
Makes it work.
This is a true story.

A friend of mine lets call him John was married to a pretty girl, lets call her Jane.
John was a security guard,and Jane was an accountant at a large ,regional bank.
They were married for about 7 years,and it was rocky. Jane was a b!tchy girl ,because she made the money. Jane drove an expensive car ,while John would commute.
She got a job for John at the bank as a courier.
The manager of the bank was a much older divorced woman. From the time she set eyes on John, she was smitten.
First she bought him expensive gifts.
Then she helped him set up his own courier company,and then gave him contracts.
Jane suddenly became an emotional mess,crying , complaining to all her friends and family about John and her manager.
Nobody felt sorry for her, because she used to belittle John in front of all of us.He was lazy,bah,blah,blah.
The final nail in the coffin was on the morning of John's birthday.
Everyone in the community woke up and saw a black Volvo sedan with a huge red, ribbon tied over it,and a card in the windscreen wiper....
It was John's birthday gift from , you guessed it,the bank manager.

Jonh left home that day and he NEVER came back.
She collected the divorce papers in the mail.
I felt sorry for her afterwards.She sold the house and migrated.

John still has his business and a young child with the manager.


----------



## wittyusername (Jul 30, 2012)

I wouldn't rule out all men. Some of my gender would do that. They're called dumb. Dumb people exist in every shape, size, color, gender, sexual orientation, etc.

Don't deal in absolutes. Most men aren't that foolish.

Some men come to the conclusion, after years of field research, that they finally know or have a pretty good idea of what they're looking for in a woman. The timing... well there is no timing. When it's right it's right.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I happens to both men and women. You're in a long term relationship for all the wrong reasons, security and co-dependency. And you stay because it's hard to get out because you lose that sense of security.

They're not the one but you still stay. And then one day you finally meet the one that makes your blood boil, your legs quiver and tingly all over. Then you latch on to the next person hoping this one will be the one for sure. And the cycle keeps on going until you finally find the perfect person.

Sadly, there is no perfect person and these people jump from relationship to relationship to marriage to another relationship to another marriage hoping to find prince charming or the princess in distress.

It's just how some people are. Like there are people who will always cheat on a partner or abusive. My wife is far from my ideal girl I had in my mind when I was growing up on who I wanted to marry.

My ideal person had a 10 for a body, 1/2 a brain and could suck a bowling ball through a straw. Sadly I could easily ditch the wife and find this type of person since I have the monetary means to get a gold digger with those qualities. But I grew up and realized there are other things that are more important than looks and sucking a bowling ball through a straw.

My wife doesn't have a 10 for a body and she's actually got an entire brain that she uses (she's smarter than I am, waaayyyy smarter) and she could suck a golf ball through a garden hose. So i guess I compromised some of the qualities I wanted for my ideal wife but got other qualities that MORE than made up for it.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

fullhour said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Are men really this simple minded and easy to please?
> 
> ...


Being a guy, I describe myself as being simple and easy to please, but i don't go along with this article. It's not true for me.


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

fullhour said:


> Soo...being single a long while after a serious relationship does not necessarily improve the next.... and you recommend this why??
> 
> Everyone is different.


It diesnt mean waiting improves anything but why on earth would a man wanna jump bak into the fire so soon? What...ya cant write a check, pay bills, cook, etc? THAT LONLEY?


----------

